# Install fails for pkgconf-0.9.6_1



## topcat (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi, I'm trying to install pkgconf on a fresh FreeBSD 10 virtual machine on VirtualBox (Windows 7 host). The install fails with the following error


```
root@freebsd64:/usr/ports/devel/pkgconf # make install
===>  Installing for pkgconf-0.9.6_1
===>  Checking if pkgconf already installed
===>   Registering installation for pkgconf-0.9.6_1
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf
```

The ports tree was freshly updated using `portsnap fetch` and `portsnap extract`. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2014)

Update: It seems I can't install other ports. They fail with the same error. Here's another example:


```
root@freebsd64:/usr/ports/sysutils/bsdinfo # make install
===>  Installing for bsdinfo-0.22_1
===>  Checking if bsdinfo already installed
===>   Registering installation for bsdinfo-0.22_1
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/bsdinfo
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/sysutils/bsdinfo
```

Very strange.


----------



## kpa (Aug 23, 2014)

See this thread:

Thread 47434


----------



## topcat (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks! I found the solution already and have everything working


----------

